# Temperature Profile for Temperature Surfing



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

I came across this graph which should have helped me understand the temperature cycles that the Rancilio Silvia goes through from boiler on to boiler off and afterwards. But it has to be wrong, correct? The temperatures seem way too high and the time line is way too off. It looks like if you wait till the boiler turns off for 45 Seconds you will be at around 250 F. Not the 203F that the temperature surfers talk about. Anyone have an accurate temperature profile? This is from a post from 8 years ago on the Silvia V2. Maybe that is the problem?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have my PID set at 106.5C (i.e. 224F)

At times I had it set higher, but never lower.

when you are manually surfing, the goal is to achieve consistency, so just make sure you do the same thing every time.

If you think the water is too hot, just wait a little bit longer before pulling.

Before installing the PID I was using a thermometer with a thermocouple attached to the boiler and I found it very useful in ensuring I was pulling at the same point every time.


----------

